# Solved: Outlook Express 6 can't delete emails



## Brian W.

Windows XP- Outlook Express 6 version- Incoming messages- can only delete some of them. About four of ten I can't delete no matter what I try. Appeciate any help.

Brian W.


----------



## DoubleHelix

And the erorr is.......?


----------



## Brian W.

I don't know about an error. I just am unable to remove some of the daily emails I receive when I hi-lite the message and try to delete it. I can delete about six out of ten on average.


----------



## throoper

Hi Brian W.,
A friend had that problem and deleted the Inbox.dbx file. That seemed to take care of it.
If you don't know how to do it, just ask and I'll post instructions.
T.


----------



## DoubleHelix

If you do that, you'll lose _everything_ in your Inbox, so save any messages you want first.


----------



## Brian W.

Thanks throoper. I would appreciate your info to delete the Inbox .dbx file.

and DoubleHelix, thanks for the tip to save the messages I want to keep.

Brian W.


----------



## throoper

DoubleHelix said:


> If you do that, you'll lose _everything_ in your Inbox, so save any messages you want first.


Thanks DoubleHelix. I should have included that in my post.
Okay Brian W. Here are the instructions for getting to the message store folder.
This is pretty simple to do. Just follow the steps below. If you have any problems or don't understand something, please ask.

Open OE and save or move any messages you want in the Inbox.
Click on Tools>Options>Maintenance tab>Store Folder.
On the Store Location box, highlight the address by pressing the Tab key on your keyboard.
Press Control+C (both at the same time) to copy the address to the clipboard.
Click Cancel on all boxes and close OE.
Click on Start>Run.
Press Control+V (both at the same time) to paste the address into the command line and click OK.
The store folder containing all the DBX files should open. 
Find the one named Inbox and delete it. When you next open OE a new Inbox will be created and hopefully that will solve the problem.

T.:up:


----------



## Brian W.

Thanks Throoper,
Worked like a charm. (at least inbox now empty.) When I get a bunch of new ones, hopefully I will be able to delete those I select.


----------



## coffeequeen

OMGoodness, sure did work like a charm! Thanks so much Throoper! I also deleted the Deleted.dbx. OMGosh, I may have some hair left after all! Not pulling it all out thanks to you!:up:   :up:


----------



## bearone2

throoper said:


> Thanks DoubleHelix. I should have included that in my post.
> Okay Brian W. Here are the instructions for getting to the message store folder.
> This is pretty simple to do. Just follow the steps below. If you have any problems or don't understand something, please ask.
> 
> Open OE and save or move any messages you want in the Inbox.
> Click on Tools>Options>Maintenance tab>Store Folder.
> On the Store Location box, highlight the address by pressing the Tab key on your keyboard.
> Press Control+C (both at the same time) to copy the address to the clipboard.
> Click Cancel on all boxes and close OE.
> Click on Start>Run.
> Press Control+V (both at the same time) to paste the address into the command line and click OK.
> The store folder containing all the DBX files should open.
> Find the one named Inbox and delete it. When you next open OE a new Inbox will be created and hopefully that will solve the problem.
> 
> T.:up:


i'm familiar with computers and this gave me a headache.

i use "search" dbx and it gives a path into local settings.

i "show hidden files" and in local settings/path/outlook express, rt click delete the inbox.dbx


----------



## coffeequeen

Hahahah! Either way ya' need to do it, getting rid of that corrupted inbox did the trick! That thing effected a lot! There's a noticable difference in OE's speed at loading and processing overall now! Ha- my speed's effected to...since it was 1:30 in the morning when I got this kink fixed! I'll be dragging today, but it was worth it! Thanks again!


----------



## bearone2

only if you have a problem.

i read/forward/delete and as a maint item, have the deleted items purged on closing oe.


----------



## CorvetteJerry

throoper said:


> Thanks DoubleHelix. I should have included that in my post.
> Okay Brian W. Here are the instructions for getting to the message store folder.
> This is pretty simple to do. Just follow the steps below. If you have any problems or don't understand something, please ask.
> 
> Open OE and save or move any messages you want in the Inbox.
> Click on Tools>Options>Maintenance tab>Store Folder.
> On the Store Location box, highlight the address by pressing the Tab key on your keyboard.
> Press Control+C (both at the same time) to copy the address to the clipboard.
> Click Cancel on all boxes and close OE.
> Click on Start>Run.
> Press Control+V (both at the same time) to paste the address into the command line and click OK.
> The store folder containing all the DBX files should open.
> Find the one named Inbox and delete it. When you next open OE a new Inbox will be created and hopefully that will solve the problem.
> 
> T.:up:


I have been going crazy trying to figure out my problem till I found this forum. Great info it worked great, I can now delete messages the normal way again. THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR THE GREAT INFO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:up: :up: :up:    
Jerry


----------



## soaringseagull

Thanks, Throoper. 

I can now delete again. Next time I wont let the inbox accumulate 3000+ messages.


----------



## afishinado

Bummer... Didn't work for me.... I can't delete any files from the inbox tho. I can move'm but not delete them... 2:55am and gonna give it one more try tonite....


----------



## throoper

afishinado said:


> Bummer... Didn't work for me.... I can't delete any files from the inbox tho. I can move'm but not delete them... 2:55am and gonna give it one more try tonite....


Hi afishinado and welcome to TSG,

Go into the Message Store folder and delete the Deleted Items.dbx as well as the Inbox.dbx.
After moving any messages you want to other folders.
Please post back with the results.

T.


----------



## afishinado

throoper... dunno what happened, but this morning after booting up it did work! This is a great site, will keep it bookmarked fer sher!
Thanks all, Mike


----------



## sami10000

I am getting ready to try your fix but for the one who tried it and it didn't work. I have created a new folder and named it **DELETE** and move all the messages that I cannot delete to it... then I can delete the entire folder.. a bit of a pain as you have to recreate it when you do this but at least it works for now..

I do have a question... will the method suggested also empty all the other folders that I have on the pc? I belong to lots of groups and the mail goes to seperate folders... do I need to go thru each one (hope not there are 1000's of emails) to save what I want? 

thanks,
Jackie


----------



## throoper

sami10000 said:


> I do have a question... will the method suggested also empty all the other folders that I have on the pc? I belong to lots of groups and the mail goes to seperate folders... do I need to go thru each one (hope not there are 1000's of emails) to save what I want?
> 
> thanks,
> Jackie


Hi Jackie and welcome to TSG.

Each folder in OE will have it's own DBX file in the Message Store folder. Deleting a DBX will only affect the folder of the same name.

T.


----------



## sami10000

Then the other folders must also have corrupted .dbx files as I cannot delete selected messages from them either. It was suggested that I compact the messages from the tools option on the OE however when I go there it tells me that OE has 0 bytes used and 0 bytes wasted... I know there are lots of emails there and yet it says 0? 
any suggestions on this one? 
thanks again
jackie


----------



## throoper

As it's all folders that won't let you delete, it's probably a corrupt Deleted Items.dbx.
Go into the Message Store folder and with OE closed delete the Deleted Items.dbx file. If you need help doing that, please ask.
Then open OE and click the Deleted Items folder to ensure that OE creates a new dbx for it. Go to another folder and see if you can now delete messages.
T.

Just want to mention that doing that will also get rid of any messages that may be in the Deleted Items.


----------



## VistaRookie

sami10000 said:


> ... do I need to go thru each one (hope not there are 1000's of emails)


Thousands of emails might mean you are pushing the size of the .DBX
files beyond where they can function. I kept my .DBX files at 30MB or
less and never had a problem. Many people go as high as 100MB each 
and don't have problems.

If any of your .DBX files are over 100MB, move some emails into another
folder. Then compact your folders.

Read this article completely, it explains how to compact folders the
proper way to help prevent losing emails. Also explains other things
that are important and might be causing you problems.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/IE/community/columns/filecorruption.mspx


----------



## sami10000

THank you both. My problem is fixed... Sure appreciate your help and will keep up with your sight from now on.  Have sent thanks for the friend that found it for me.. 
Jackie


----------

